
Reinventing Home Directories – systemd-homed [pdf] - signa11
https://cfp.all-systems-go.io/media/homed-asg2019.pdf
======
westurner
What a good idea.

Here's the hyperlinkified link to the {systemd-homed.service, systemd-
userdbd.service, homectl, userdbctl} sources from the PDF:
[https://github.com/poettering/systemd/tree/homed](https://github.com/poettering/systemd/tree/homed)

Hadn't heard of varlink: [https://varlink.org/](https://varlink.org/)

Is there a FIPS-like subset of the most-widely-available LUKS configs?
Otherwise home directories won't work on systems that have a limited set of
LUKS modules.

